# need help with my fume hood!!



## kmann1969 (Jan 4, 2014)

Hello! I needed some help with a fume hood i purchased for next to nothing. i bought a baker biological fume hood that i need to retrofit for my refining needs. it has a internal blower and a stainless interior.it has a filter system and a exhaust port on the top. i would like advice in converting it for refining. i do want to keep the filter system to try and retrieve any lost values . thanks for any advice you can give.


----------



## nickvc (Jan 4, 2014)

The stainless interior is toast if you use hydrochloric in any form in it, it could be used for nitric processes I guess but that's about it in my opinion.


----------



## Adaptation (Jan 17, 2014)

You could line the inside with polyethylene or Teflon sheet. I think uncured butyl rubber would be good joint compound, the cured butyl gloves have excellent resistance to AR. I have some uncured stuff laying around I'll test it tomorrow. 

http://www.usplastic.com/catalog/item.aspx?itemid=23308&catid=711

http://www.ebay.com/itm/141162105298


----------



## jonn (Jan 17, 2014)

Hi kmann, welcome to the forum. 
Your fume hood won't hold up to hcl, or Ar.. Here's why. The interior is stainless. The motor is steel , it blows downward through stainless grates, one in front and one it back on the floor of your bench. The fumes go up the back cavity across painted steel into the steel motor. From the motor it blows down the aluminum lined large filter and out the aluminum lined small filter. Aluminum and hcl don't work together. Both filters are aluminum grates lined with paper, then glass fiber..they are housed by the steel painted walls of the hood. If you look inside, up. The UV light will rot as it's exposed as are the copper control wires ( no nitric here), if you were to throw some elbow grease and dollars at it, it may work. You may be better off getting the right kind of hood for next to nothing. Pick your purchases with the application well in mind or consider the latter, money spent on something that will be junk in a matter of weeks. , Jonn.


----------



## cmiller92 (Jan 17, 2014)

I wonder if you could coat every piece of exposed metal with the truck bed liner that come in spray paint cans. Water-Based Polyurethane Coating is the material, don't know if it will stand up to acids once cured. http://shop.advanceautoparts.com/we...ol-duplicolor_10066313-p?searchTerm=truck+bed


----------



## kmann1969 (Jan 25, 2014)

i think im just going to use it to precipitate gold with smb, it should work for that. i have a different hood for hcl and ar. thanks for all the input.


----------

